# Crypto Hijack!



## kburra (Jul 13, 2016)

*Crypto Locker Ransom Malware:*
 Spent four hours yesterday rescuing a friends computer,all photos and Docs encrypted ,and nothing you can do to get them back.

  You  notice one email from the post office and immediately click on it to  see what it’s about: the postman didn’t find you home, so you have to go  to the post office yourself to get your package.
 But there’s a catch.
  Once you click on the link in the email, you’ll be redirected to a  website that automatically downloads an executable file. In just a few  seconds, your hard drive and all the data on it will be encrypted and a  message will pop up asking for a hefty ransom ($300.00) if you ever want  to regain control of your PC again.
 Verdict: you’ve just become a victim of a Cryptoware attack!.
 So don`t fall for it...and as we all know (Or should)BACKUP everything.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 13, 2016)

Years ago I had a weird email from the PO about a package not being delivered.  I was wary and didn't open it.  I asked my husband if he had ordered anything that would be mailed and he didn't.  I then searched the internet for such a scam, and sure enough people were getting viruses.  I did get a virus starting to download once when I was selling something on Craigslist, I hurriedly shut down my computer and ran a full system scan.  Luckily everything was okay.  Thanks for the tip and reminder.


----------



## Don M. (Jul 13, 2016)

These things are floating all over the Net...mostly "alerting" people that they have a UPS, or FedEX package ready for delivery, etc.  I've seen several show up in my Spam folder in recent months.  Best rule of thumb is to Never open anything that is in the Spam folder, and double check the "sender" in the Inbox, before opening anything there.  Keeping a good Anti-virus and Malware program up to date is also a must.  Then, just to be safe, backing everything up to an external hard drive regularly is extra insurance, in case you Do slip up and open some of this junk.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 14, 2016)

Don M. said:


> These things are floating all over the Net...mostly "alerting" people that they have a UPS, or FedEX package ready for delivery, etc.  I've seen several show up in my Spam folder in recent months.  Best rule of thumb is to Never open anything that is in the Spam folder, and double check the "sender" in the Inbox, before opening anything there.  Keeping a good Anti-virus and Malware program up to date is also a must.  Then, just to be safe, backing everything up to an external hard drive regularly is extra insurance, in case you Do slip up and open some of this junk.



....I have been getting some e mail, with links (1), from supposedly my friends list. Looking closely at the e mails web I could tell that it was not from my friends server and never anything but the link..I do not open it..


----------

